# My first century this weekend. Back to back with a metric century



## BMF863 (Aug 19, 2013)

I Have a MS ride this weekend doing 105 miles the first day and 65 miles. I am really looking forward to it. I have been training, then had about a 4 week set back. I was able to mostly recover from. I feel the main thing I have to concentrate on is pace. Keeping a moderate speed for the whole of the distance. Day two. My only worry is no shower at the end and a 3 hour ride home.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I did a similar MS ride last year. 105 the first day, 75 the second. Last 8 miles or so on day 2 were gradual uphills with a headwind. Probably the toughest 8 miles I've ever ridden.

Pace is important. These rides are generally crowded, and it'll take you time to work through slower riders, so use that as a warm-up on day one. Day 2 for me was a show and go start, so I had to remember to use the first few miles to get loose again. Your legs should remind you, if your brain happens to forget. :wink:

MS rides, as a rule, are very well organized and supported. Many, if not most, of the volunteers along the way suffer from MS to some degree. You're their hero, but in reality, they are the real heroes.:thumbsup:


----------



## BMF863 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for info and insight. I am looking forward to it.


----------

